# Lincoln



## Linkdarkside (Sep 13, 2012)

> *Release date*
> 
> November 9, 2012
> [YOUTUBE]OtGN_yJB210[/YOUTUBE]



look to be an amazing movie.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2012)

Daniel Day-Lewis is Lincoln.  Of course it's gonna be amazing.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 14, 2012)

It looks really horrible. Boring, worthy and probably overlong. Spielberg needs to retire. And Daniel Day-Lewis is one of the most overrated actors to have ever lived.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2012)

so they wont be covering his crusade against the Vampire Conspiracy then?


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2012)

Eh, I think that I'll skip this.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Oversentimental, Patriotic Oscar bait.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 14, 2012)

great to have a modern great Lincoln movie.


GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Oversentimental, Patriotic Oscar bait.


lol butt hurt that the racist hatters confederates lost?


----------



## Bart (Sep 14, 2012)

*Abraham Lincoln:* _"Party on, dudes!"_


----------



## Saishin (Sep 14, 2012)

Lincoln is more cool as vampire hunter then as president


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 14, 2012)

im pretty pumped for this


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 14, 2012)

.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> great to have a modern great Lincoln movie.
> lol butt hurt that the racist hatters confederates lost?



My problem is with Spielberg. I mean I respect him and love E.T because of my childhood... but every movie he makes lately seems more shallow and skin deep than his previous one.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2012)

It's Spielberg so it'll be too sappy and pandering for me. I wonder how DDL prepared for the role, did he scream at people to set free the slaves on the street.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2012)

I like people hating for the sake of hating it's fun 

I'll wait and see how this turns out, really not enough to get me hyped or turned away


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 14, 2012)

DDL is the only reason I'll give this a peek. 



> It's Spielberg so it'll be too sappy and pandering for me.



Thank you.


----------



## Grape (Sep 14, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I like people hating for the sake of hating it's fun
> 
> I'll wait and see how this turns out, really not enough to get me hyped or turned away




This ^

I've been looking forward to seeing DDL in the role. Though sometimes I wish Spielberg wouldn't go the route of oppressed people in _every_ film. I would like to see him apply his talents to the complete opposite direction of film making.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 15, 2012)

A sappy Spielberg movie?

I'm in.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 15, 2012)

I think I'll watch the Vampire Hunter film before I watch this one, if only because I actually liked the book. I'm not a fan of biopics.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 15, 2012)

yeah seems like a great movie ,oscar worthy maybe.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 16, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I think I'll watch the Vampire Hunter film before I watch this one, if only because I actually liked the book. I'm not a fan of biopics.



It's based on _Team of Rivals_, one of the most exquisite, captivating, and lauded works of the last decade by one of America's best Historians. 


And for the querulous nonsense about Spielberg, DDL seems to be willing to negate that because he's actually portraying Lincoln accurately. And that means presenting our greatest President with a very unique, shabby, and decidedly undignified voice.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 16, 2012)

It's going to suck. The fact that it's getting the same release treatment as 'War Horse' tells you all you need to know. It's nothing but cheap Oscar bait from a guy who hasn't made a decent film since 'Jurassic Park'--while also casting the biggest piece of Oscar bait in Daniel Day Lews for the role of Lincoln--an actor who has never delivered a performance to obtain this so called status as one of Hollywood's best actors. But hey, some people are privy to having the wool being pulled over their eyes, so what can you do?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 6, 2012)

*TV Spot.*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTA5rdz51XI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2012)

Great movie.  Far better than what I expected it to be (and I wasn't expecting it to be bad).  Daniel Day-Lewis does it again with his method of acting.  I especially liked the little historical nods like Grant never being in a scene without a cigar, Tadd's running in whenever he pleased, and my favorite...Lincoln's vague view on what Reconstruction was to become.  Because we never know how Lincoln would've handled it, it's teased in the film when he tells Thaddeus Stevens that eventually they'll be on opposing sides but for the time being they're allies.  I liked the way they showed how Lincoln dealt with Mary Todd's boisterous mood swings in private.  I also enjoyed how the relationship between Seward and Lincoln was portrayed, their friendship through non-mincing of words.  The movie started in a wonderful way as well IMO.

A few things I didn't like was the lack of Joshua Speed throughout the movie, Spielberg's huge camera zoom outs (particularly when Stevens is walking out of the courtroom and there is rabble behind him), and the need for Robert's actions in the movie (that isn't what happened, and he didn't contribute enough to the plot to make his rebellious nature necessary).

Overall though great movie. 8.5/10


----------



## Bender (Nov 23, 2012)

*Lincoln (2012 film by Steven Spielberg)*

[YOUTUBE]qiSAbAuLhqs[/YOUTUBE]​



> As the Civil War continues to rage, the President of the United States Abraham Lincoln (Daniel Day-Lewis) struggles with continuing carnage on the battlefield and as he fights with many inside his own cabinet on the decision to emancipate the slaves.




*Cast*




> Daniel Day-Lewis as President Abraham Lincoln[11]
> 
> Liam Neeson was originally cast as Lincoln in January 2005, having previously worked with Spielberg in Schindler's List.[12] In preparation for the role, Neeson studied Lincoln extensively.[13] However, in July 2010, Neeson left the project, saying that he had grown too old for the part.[14] In November 2010, it was announced that Day-Lewis would replace Neeson in the role.[15] Doris Kearns Goodwin described Lincoln in his final months as a leader with "the rare wisdom of a temperament that consistently displayed an uncommon magnanimity to those who opposed him".[16] Producer Kathleen Kennedy described Day-Lewis's performance as "remarkable" after 75% of the filming had been completed, and said, "Every day you get the chills thinking that Lincoln is sitting there right in front of you." Kennedy described Day-Lewis's method acting immersion into the role: "He is very much deeply invested and immersed throughout the day when he's in character, but he's very accessible at the end of the day, once he can step outside of it and not feel that ? I mean, he's given huge scenes with massive amounts of dialogue and he needs to stay in character, it's a very, very performance-driven movie."[17]
> 
> ...



If you think it's a waste to go see this film and you're an American. 

Came back from seeing it an hour ago. Awesome film. Best of 2012

10/10


----------



## Mako (Nov 23, 2012)

Out of all of the movies I've watched for the past few months, I thought Spielberg did a splendid job.


*Spoiler*: __ 




- Portrayed Lincoln in two different scenarios: a republican desperately that needs to approve the 13th amendment and as a father
- Lincoln's character. Holy shit, it seems believable. 
- DAT U.S Grant.
- Some humor was peppered throughout the entire movie
- Touching moments, especially gearing towards the end of the movie




Other than that, I  just have one complaint for the movie. The ending wasn't necessarily the best for the Lincoln movie. 

$5 well spent + extra credit points


----------



## Stunna (Nov 23, 2012)

Lincoln was quality. Day-Lewis carried it on his back - would watch again.


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 23, 2012)

Is this better than Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter?


----------



## dream (Nov 23, 2012)

Bluebeard said:


> Is this better than Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter?



Of course. 

Saw the movie a few days ago and found it to be rather enjoyable for the most part.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 24, 2012)

There's a thread for this a couple pages back


----------



## Bender (Nov 24, 2012)

Bluebeard said:


> Is this better than Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter?



Lol @ anyone who suggest that it's worse than Vampire Hunter. Shit I wouldn't be surprised if Daniel-Day Lewis gets recommended for an academy award for his work on this movie.


----------



## Radical Edward (Nov 28, 2012)

"You can fool all the people some of the time, and some of the people all the time, but you cannot fool all the people all the time."

-Abraham Lincoln-


----------

